# Milage tracking apps.



## Old Guy (Dec 4, 2016)

I realize that this has been posted "MILLIONS" (Dr. Evil style) of times. But which app do you think is best? Most important is why. I am thinking mile IQ but I guess that is because it is thrown in my face EVERY time I open you tube.

So....which one do you guys/gals like best and why?


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I just apply a pen to a paper notebook and track my mileage that way. I'm not technically savvy enough to figure out how to use an app on the phone.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Me too. I have 14 years of DayPlanners with client name, expenses and odometer readings. If needed, I could use those to find the hard copies of invoices stored in my garage.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Old Guy said:


> I realize that this has been posted "MILLIONS" (Dr. Evil style) of times. But which app do you think is best? Most important is why. I am thinking mile IQ but I guess that is because it is thrown in my face EVERY time I open you tube.
> 
> So....which one do you guys/gals like best and why?


Excel File is the way to go IMO. I take pictured of my odometer miles before and after each shift, then enter date, start time and odometer, end time and odometer for every day I work.


----------

